# Passwort Generator mit PBKDF2



## iboteng (12. Dez 2016)

Guten Tag,
ich soll einen Passwort Generator mit PBKDF2 erstellen. Jedoch verstehe ich nicht wie ich vorgehen sollte.
Kann euch mal meinen Fortschritt schicken:


```
import java.security.SecureRandom;
import java.util.Scanner;

public class ac {

   public static void main(String[] args) {
     Scanner scan = new Scanner( System.in );
     SecureRandom random = new SecureRandom();
     intpasswordlaenge;
     int z = 0;
     String pwd = "";
     char[] erlaubteZeichen = new char [] { 'A', 'B', 'C', 'D',
       'E', 'F', 'G', 'H', 'I', 'J', 'K', 'L', 'M', 'N', 'O', 'P', 'Q',
       'R', 'S', 'T', 'U', 'V', 'W', 'X', 'Y', 'Z'
       +  'a', 'b', 'c', 'd',
       'e', 'f', 'g', 'h', 'i', 'j', 'k', 'l', 'm', 'n', 'o', 'p', 'q',
       'r', 's', 't', 'u', 'v', 'w', 'x', 'y', 'z' +
       '0', '1', '2', '3', '4',
       '5', '6', '7', '8', '9'
       + '~', '`', '!', '@', '#',
       '$', '%', '^', '&', '*', '(', ')', '-', '_', '=', '+', '[', '{',
       ']', '}', '\\', '|', ';', ':', '\'', '"', ',', '<', '.', '>', '/',
       '?' };

     System.out.println("Ihr Passwort muss mindestens aus 8 Zeichen bestehen.");
     System.out.print("Aus wie vielen Zeichen soll Ihr Passwort bestehen? ");
     
     passwordlaenge = scan.nextInt();
     
     while (z < passwordlaenge) {
       pwd += erlaubteZeichen[random.nextInt(erlaubteZeichen.length)];
       z ++;
     }
     
     System.out.println(pwd);
   }
}
```

Ich weiß nun nicht wie ich das mit dieser Funktion einbauen sollte.
mfg


----------



## Joose (13. Dez 2016)

Was genau verstehst du nicht? Wo liegt das Problem?
Was soll `'Z' + 'a'` sein? Warum addierst du diese beiden Werte? (selbes kommt dann noch 2x vor)

Code bitte immer in Code-Tags schreiben, danke! 
[code=java] ... dein code ...[/code]


----------



## iboteng (13. Dez 2016)

Okay weiß ich bescheid danke dir 
Theoretisch kann ich also die "z" rausnehmen , ich wollte es mit einer For Schleife machen jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich die gestalten sollte.
Und zum PBKDF2 , ich soll ein Passwort-Generator , der aus den Inputdaten Masterpasswort, Konto (Url), Kennung, Länge und einer laufenden Versionnummer ein sicheres Pw generiert. Dazu soll ich die Hashfunktion PBKDF2 nutze. Jedoch verstehe ich das leider nicht so . Würde mich über tipps freuen.


----------



## Joose (13. Dez 2016)

iboteng hat gesagt.:


> Theoretisch kann ich also die "z" rausnehmen ,


Warum willst du die rausnehmen? Es sollte einfach `'Z', 'a'` sein und eben kein "+" dazwischen.



iboteng hat gesagt.:


> ich wollte es mit einer For Schleife machen jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich die gestalten sollte.
> Und zum PBKDF2 , ich soll ein Passwort-Generator , der aus den Inputdaten Masterpasswort, Konto (Url), Kennung, Länge und einer laufenden Versionnummer ein sicheres Pw generiert. Dazu soll ich die Hashfunktion PBKDF2 nutze. Jedoch verstehe ich das leider nicht so . Würde mich über tipps freuen.


Was genau verstehst du nicht bzw. ist dir unklar?
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/wie-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.7407/


----------

